# Need High res illustrator drop shadow



## ThickAir (Dec 3, 2004)

I'm using an illustrator drop show on some text for print design. I can't figure out how to rasterize the drop shadow only and make it a high dpi like 600 or 1200. I tried using expand appearance and flatten transparency, but the image AI makes from the dro pshadow seems low res a pixelated. Anyone know how to fix this and get a nice smooth drop shadow for print??


----------



## ThickAir (Dec 3, 2004)

never mind guys, I found the document raster effect setting to fix that.


----------



## Natobasso (Dec 5, 2004)

What was the setting you found? Just curious.


----------



## mseydel (Dec 10, 2004)

If you need to have a shadow that's going to overprint another image or rule, you could rasterize the text in Photoshop and create your shadow from a layer with a mask(based on the outlines of your text)...using PS's Layer Efect allows you to adjust settings, and allows repeatability, though it may look too formulaic for your needs. You'd place your shadow file as a separate element in your InDesign or Quark page...yeah, it's the long way around, but it often looks good.


----------

